# Phormic28's 2016 Indoor Glog (Growing log)



## antinous (Sep 18, 2016)

Thought I'd make this thread to record the growth of the plants that I'm raising. Note that this will be mainly for hot peppers, as I'm really into spicy foods, but it's very hard to find a nice super hot in stores.

I usually start my seeds in plastic baggies: moist paper towel inside folded over the seeds, the bag propped open to prevent mold and moisten when needed. I have the plants listed on a heat mat that keeps them a warm 79-85 degrees at all times.

So far this is what I have cooking up:
MOA Scotch Bonnet Red (7 seeds)
Chocolate Brain Strain (7 seeds)
Peruvian White Habaneros (7 seeds)

As they supposedly have a 70% growth rate, I'm hoping to have at least 4-5 seeds germinate and 2-3 plants from each variety growing to maturity. Will update with photos periodically, but I expect some to germinate by 7-14 days.

Thanks for looking!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

